# Anal probing in NM?



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Just found this, dont know anything yet, except what this video says, but DEAR GOD, scary.
I want to know if he was under arrest, becouse they would have never pulled this on me, if I was consious, they would a hell of a fight.
Doesn't say when it happened, what the suspect was charged with. But, believe me, I will be researching as soon as I get off here.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

It Begins… New Mexico Cops Now Performing Anal Cavity Searches for Traffic Violations
Posted by Rachel Pulaski on Tuesday, November 5, 2013, 8:48 PM
On January 2, 2013, David Eckert was leaving Wal-Mart in Deming, NM and reportedly failed to make a complete stop at the stop sign. He was immediately pulled over by police. Law enforcement then asked Eckhert to step out of the vehicle.

According to reports Eckert appeared to be clenching his buttocks so law enforcement concluded that Eckert was hiding narcotics in his anal cavity. The officers detained Eckert and secured a search warrant allowing for an anal cavity search. What happened next are what nightmares are made of.

The Regime Goes Deep–

KOB reported:

The lawsuit claims that Deming Police tried taking Eckert to an emergency room in Deming, but a doctor there refused to perform the anal cavity search citing it was “unethical.”

But physicians at the Gila Regional Medical Center in Silver City agreed to perform the procedure and a few hours later, Eckert was admitted.

While there, Eckert was subjected to repeated and humiliating forced medical procedures. A review of Eckert’s medical records, which he released to KOB, and details in the lawsuit show the following happened:

1. Eckert’s abdominal area was x-rayed; no narcotics were found.

2. Doctors then performed an exam of Eckert’s anus with their fingers; no narcotics were found.

3. Doctors performed a second exam of Eckert’s anus with their fingers; no narcotics were found.

4. Doctors penetrated Eckert’s anus to insert an enema. Eckert was forced to defecate in front of doctors and police officers. Eckert watched as doctors searched his stool. No narcotics were found.

5. Doctors penetrated Eckert’s anus to insert an enema a second time. Eckert was forced to defecate in front of doctors and police officers. Eckert watched as doctors searched his stool. No narcotics were found.

6. Doctors penetrated Eckert’s anus to insert an enema a third time. Eckert was forced to defecate in front of doctors and police officers. Eckert watched as doctors searched his stool. No narcotics were found.

7. Doctors then x-rayed Eckert again; no narcotics were found.

8. Doctors prepared Eckert for surgery, sedated him, and then performed a colonoscopy where a scope with a camera was inserted into Eckert’s anus, rectum, colon, and large intestines. No narcotics were found.

Throughout this ordeal, Eckert protested and never gave doctors at the Gila Regional Medical Center consent to perform any of these medical procedures.

This is really unbelievable.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I dont know, something must be out of the ordinary, becouse I would have been at the channel 4 news the second I got out of their custody. January 2, 2013, seems like to long ago. Still researching.
And, this is not a smear against police, Im just presenting what I find.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Luna County also just paid 1 million dollars in a settlement for illegal strip searches. This took place at my local hospital and I can't say it surprises me.


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

Let the anal probing begin! 

This is absolutely wrong in so many ways. 

Maybe he was clinching his butt because he was trying to avoid an accident? I want to know what judge thought that this was probable cause to go beyond a normal search of an American citizen. I also want to know why running a stop sign is cause fof any search at all. I would also like to know if the state is defending the incident. I grt so tired of hearing about bad things cops do and the investigation (always performed months later so people forget) results in no charges, yhey keep their job and are exonerated.... almost always. 

Here where I live, a number of years ago a mentally retarded inmate (in county jail on charges of disturbing the peace during a parade) was was duct taped to a chair in the jail, doused with water and was tazed more than 13 times. He was left in his cell where he died "of a previously undiagnosed heart arryhmia" The cops involved all kept their jobs and the investigation exonerated them all. 

Just unbelieveable. It seems to me that police are given a pass now a days. However, I think we have a crazy policy in place around America where the criminals are given rights galore, but ordinary folks that work for a living have to give a good chunk of our money to the govrrnment to support food stamps for deadbeats. I suspect the cops in this scenario will be hailed as heros and exonerated.

One more thing..... the family sued and won a 3 million dollar lawsuit..... all paid by taxpayer money. I get angry at that too. The family in my opinion did the right thing to sue the county, but the county still stick to their guns saying nothing was done wrong. So i forsee my taxes going up to defend and pay out more lawsuits.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

From what I have heard is most of these officers have already resigned but that won't protect them from criminal charges.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I can't believe the doctors actually took it that far. That guy must have really pissed the cops off.. There has to be something we are not hearing. That is messed up and if it went don't like it says, I would go after EVERYONE involved!!


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Only going to get worse... are you really surprised at this happening.. One last thing if you vote a police state into power you get what you voted for...and this dont surprise me at all..


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I can't believe a judge signed the warrant. That baffles my mind. Some guy is clenching his ass cheeks and it gives probable cause to search his ass hole??? WTF


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

"Cavity searches" are commonplace but this exceeds all necessary search parameters. This was vindictive rape by the police. This was a bad cop executing his will over another human being in the most extreme manner possible. After the civil suits are finalized and payment is made all those involved should go on trial for aggravated assault and rape. Doctors and the cops involved need to be held accountable for this savage act.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't feel to bad for the guy because he will retire a millionaire off this. 

I going to start running stop signs. Can I write the fines off as a expense?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Money can't repair the mental and emotional damage done to him. It is possible to recover but it is not easy and not quick.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Making him take a dump 3 times in front of them and then have them go thru it. Too bad he didn't have some real NASTY mexican/Chinese food


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

They did the same thing again same dog and all the dog isn't even certified.
This is scary when they are starting to say they don't even care or fear the public and don't really care if it is legal or not.
New Mexico Man Really Had No Idea What He Was in for After Cops Pulled Him Over for Not Using His Blinker | Video | TheBlaze.com


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The dog is "alerting" on command due to his training. He didn't alert on the person - just the seat of the car. There may or may not be a drug scent do to the presence of different drugs left on our money in their trip around the world. While dogs can get that scent they are trained to only alert to the presence of the actual drugs. These cops are using the dog to brutalize innocent people.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I know a few K-9 officers in Florida. They can make the dog "alert" and then do whatever the hell they want!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

This was RAPE, I don't care if it was a cop, a doctor, a nurse, or an alien.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

He seems to have had some drug arrests in his past. Beck didn't mention that. Sending him a bill was icing on the cake. He will end up rich as will his attorneys.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Looking into these cases and it seems to me that these were truly hate crimes. Not a hate crime toward race but it was a hate crime in that it was a personal attack. The men that endured this attack were both career criminals. In a society it is the same percentage of people doing most of the crimes and in a small town you personally know all the criminals and it’s the same people that get arrested over and over. I believe in these cases the men were targeted by the police because the stops were petty and the searches were excessive to say the least. The police abused their powers and these men were raped and their rights were violated. I believe the police and the medical staff involved will pay dearly and may face criminal charges as well. 
I believe this is happening more and more because of a lack of proper training and mismanagement within the law enforcement agency.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

The police chief says when asked, "We follows the laws and protocols". It just so happens that the laws and protocols as they see them, gives them the power to rape and assault a person in unbelievable, unethical, immoral and anal ways. You all come on over now, we'll supply the anal lube and anesthetics.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> The police chief says when asked, "We follows the laws and protocols". It just so happens that the laws and protocols as they see them, gives them the power to rape and assault a person in unbelievable, unethical, immoral and anal ways. You all come on over now, we'll supply the anal lube and anesthetics.
> 
> View attachment 3213


This went above even the police because a judge actually signed off on warrant and they found a doctor willing to do the procedures.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Should be worth $5 to $10 mill


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> This went above even the police because a judge actually signed off on warrant and they found a doctor willing to do the procedures.


I heard the judge supplied the anal lube. He has stock in the company since he screws people so much everyday. :mrgreen:


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, sickening, and to top it off, if the subjects get any money from a lawsuit, who pays for it? Do the taxpayers pay, or insurance? Im pretty sure the doctors will be hit very hard, but also, i would think the judge and police should be held accountable. 
If these guys are career criminals, known to be into the drug trade, then why didn't the police do what usually do, have a certifed, dope using snitch, "simulate drug use" with the individuals, make some buys from them, then arrest them? Yes, sounds like im speaking from experience huh?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Today, its "known drug dealers", tommorrow it may be your son or daughter, that drive a car similar to the "known drug dealer" and case of mistaken identity.
All women have a womb, some women hide drugs "in there", so can we now start profiling them, and search them. All men have an anus, some men hide drugs in there, can we "under assumption" start randomly doing this?
I am MOST CERTAINLY NOT critisizing all police, I am saying in this instance, its pretty bad.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I am fairly certain the warrant signed by the judge did not authorize multiple enemas and a colonoscopy. Cavity searches in prison are not that extreme and this was done to a person who is presumed innocent? until proven guilty? I understand that these two had prior history of drugs but really? Completely out of hand.


----------

